# Cane pole flyrod



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey,...everyone has used a cane pole to catch fish, right?


How about using that cane pole (bamboo of course), add a tip, guides and stripper guides...you see where I'm going.


Comments? Suggestions? Good/Bad idea?


JLD


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

By the way...this bamboo pole is in two pcs, about 5' long, and comes from the stack of tomato stakes I bought at Lowe's. The tip will be a 3.5, and the butt is about 5/16" in diameter. Very limber pole. Just catching a 1# bass or gafftop should be a BLAST.


JLD


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I am using a fly rod called a Tenkara fly rod

Lots of info on the web..... I hike in the mountains with it to fish small streams

Same principle with what your talking about with a one piece bamboo piece


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

I occasionally fish a tenkara rod, too. It's really just a fancy expensive cane pole, but it has its place in the fishing toolbox.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Me too. I just got the new Hane 11ft. Bought it at Little River Outfitters in Townsend Tn. Used it a bit in Smokey Mtn Nat Park. It's different. I think I'll like it. I really like the carry tube, maybe 14 inches long.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you putting on a reel seat? What about a handle?

Fly line comes in different weights. The rod will load best within a specific weight range of fly line.

https://www.murraysflyshop.com/pages/standard-fly-line-weight-charts

Any green bamboo Iâ€™ve ever cut for cane pole fishing or tomato stakes has in time, dried out, gotten stiff, and split, but maybe the piece you got from Loweâ€™s is cured in some way.

Thereâ€™s tons of bamboo fly rods that have been and are still being made, but all Iâ€™ve seen are made from split sections of bamboo fitted and joined together and had a solid hexagonal cross section.

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/how-to-make-a-bamboo-fly-fishing-rod/


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

An old friend who was a rod builder, Artie Hebert, told me he started out building fly rods on cane rods. I guess it was fairly popular at one time but, I have not seen one. If you build one please post up some pics.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.tenkararodco.com

Tenkara Rods telescope and donâ€™t have guides or reels.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

This:
http://www.tenkarausa.com/shop/prod...d/207?osCsid=34977167b30d448f140d19469e7318fd


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

You could always dress up a regular rod to make it look like a bamboo rod.

Little somethin like this.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

J L Dunn said:


> Hey,...everyone has used a cane pole to catch fish, right?
> 
> How about using that cane pole (bamboo of course), add a tip, guides and stripper guides...you see where I'm going.
> 
> ...


I'm determined to do this...what might be your thoughts/comments about a 1/4" fiberglass strip for the length of the rod to make it stronger and thoughts as to how that would affect loading the rod when casting.
JLD


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2019)

The original tenkara fishermen in Japan used cane poles. I would like to find me a 1 piece cane pole to try tenkara the original way.

The idea of tenkara is just pole, line and fly. No reel.

I have been fishing with tenkara for over two years now and I am proof that it does not have to be expensive. My cheapest rod that is not tenkara by the purist definition cost me about $8. Line is braided dyneema ($3 for 100M spool) that I cut to length and my leader is just regular 12lb test monofilament from Walmart (gasp). Flies recently cost me $7.13 for 12 on ebay.

It is a different way to fish and fun. My 10 year old daughter caught her first perch on my 12 foot rod using a wooly bugger.

GOD Bless you and your families

Kenneth


----------

